# Dinner



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

View attachment 225566


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

How do you cook them? I don't really care for them, sometimes they smell like goats. I first noticed the odd taste when someone cooked one up for Fungusfest. Not all the pieces were goaty but some were.

I did coat some in bread crumbs and fried it in a pan in oil and that was okay.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum on my top 5


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Us too!
Hoops anyone?
View attachment 225596


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

celticcurl said:


> How do you cook them? I don't really care for them, sometimes they smell like goats. I first noticed the odd taste when someone cooked one up for Fungusfest. Not all the pieces were goaty but some were.
> 
> I did coat some in bread crumbs and fried it in a pan in oil and that was okay.


They have to be fresh or they taste like shoes. Gotta be white...not yellowing. Slice em thin, cut off the skin, egg wash, bread or cracker crumbs (panko for me), salt and pepper (dash of cayenne for me too), hot oil in a cast iron skillet. Not morels, but fresh ones are pretty darn good.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I would never even consider eating one that isn't pure white.

Maybe the cast iron skillet is the key.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I just cook them kinda slow with butter until golden brown .


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Slice thin, grilled on both sides, top like a margherita pizza. Savor.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thirty pointer said:


> I just cook them kinda slow with butter until golden brown .


This is the acid test for a mushrooms flavor, IMHO. Do they taste good just cooked in butter and or olive oil? 

If they need all the breading or batter or seasons, then they are just a vehicle for those things...


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah not too great unless fried with a good breading IMO. I've heard of the pizza idea but haven't done it.


----------



## busket (Jan 5, 2009)

Try frying the disks as described above, drain on a paper towel and then use them to layer with mozzarella and marinara in a dish similar to eggplant parm or in place of the noodles in lasagna.


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

Good safe bet as far as identifying goes, not my favorite, but small fresh ones are good. Try with some maple syrup after breading and frying.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

cut the Puffball about 1/2" thick, make a batter and fry to a golden brown. Use that as a crust for your Pizza


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

cut up like French fries, use a thin flour,salt, seasoned batter and deep fry.


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

E


Mushroom Jack said:


> cut the Puffball about 1/2" thick, make a batter and fry to a golden brown. Use that as a crust for your Pizza


that looks delicious, I'm gonna have to go backroading for my pizza crust Thursday


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Mushroom Jack said:


> cut the Puffball about 1/2" thick, make a batter and fry to a golden brown. Use that as a crust for your Pizza


Wow, not bad.....probably better than a bread type pizza dough, and I like a thin crust!


----------

